# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i was there in last week of jan...there was a hot brunette working...thats the only girl i've noticed there


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This thread is too personal, and unnecessarily critical in my opinion. There is no point, other than to slander. 

Moderator?


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fair enough, I get your point, but on a public forum doesn't seem fair to me. Did you first address the situation with her or her management? If so you didn't indicate it in your original post. I fail to see how she has hurt you enough to warrant "I think if she ever cracked a smile her face might cave in LOL!", which *is* "about her personal appearance".


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

*i AGREE*

Yes there has always been that vibe at that store. I've been going there for about 20 yrs. It's the culture of that store. it's the "we are here to sell you what you want, so be thankful" attitude. An apparent lack of happiness (at lease it seems that way)

being in sales, I know that they could be even bigger than they are with better attitudes and "free sincere smiles". (I know that someone from that store will be reading this)

This isn't meant to be rude or confrontational, it's just the way I think and feel. Unlike many current opinions in the world, I believe that people have a right to feel and think what they want. (although, we all have to be accepting of correction if we're wrong), this however doesn't mean that we can act as we want. there is a difference.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fair assessments of how you were treated at a store is OK. For the most part we will allow any comments regarding a purchase or experience at a shop provided it is within reason and has a little substance. Short shots like "this place sucks" does not really help anyone. Or the "this place is a rip-off" kind of thing. 

There are many examples of customer satisfaction and dis-satisfaction scattered through-out the forum. If it's ligit, it helps us all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Fair assessments of how you were treated at a store is OK. For the most part we will allow any comments regarding a purchase or experience at a shop provided it is within reason and has a little substance. Short shots like "this place sucks" does not really help anyone. Or the "this place is a rip-off" kind of thing.
> 
> There are many examples of customer satisfaction and dis-satisfaction scattered through-out the forum. If it's ligit, it helps us all.


Well then, I guess I disagree. I just don't see the OP as helpful. I'm out of this one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> Well then, I guess I disagree. I just don't see the OP as helpful. I'm out of this one.


I would agree with you on the OP. But he came back and gave it a little substance. Check out the mile long 12th fret or Thorold Music threads. Lot's for and against in each thread.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Well then, I guess I disagree. I just don't see the OP as helpful. I'm out of this one.


To add a female POV here, I don't see the OP as having slagged the person in question. (if the shoe fits wear it and I'm quite sure she's aware) Having worked in retail as both the schlep behind the counter and mgmt, having that kind of attiuted representing you is most certainly counter productive and I would have to question the judgement of mgmt for allowing it to continue. JMHO :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I hear lots of complaints about cold receptions in customer service related industries. A lot of times its the customer being a tad arrogant and expecting red carpet treatment in spite of how they initiate.
Yes it should be the business that goes out of their way to be nice and inviting despite how a customer may act. But the customers attitude can affect how they will be treated.
If you go in to that store with the attitude that you're going to see if you can crack the girls face with a smile then your experience may end up entirely different. If it doesn't work out, well some people just weren't meant to work in customer service.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I spent $3,000+ at our local L&M, and that didn't do a damn thing for their lousy customer service. I now use the store that's always been decent to it's customers. They cost a little more and you might have to order something L&M has on the shelf, but I appreciate their great service. Service is important!! The trouble with music stores is that 80-90% of the people milling about inside aren't going to buy something. How you handle this is what makes or breaks how your store is perceived by the customers. 

Shawn


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> I spent $3,000+ at our local L&M, and that didn't do a damn thing for their lousy customer service. I now use the store that's always been decent to it's customers. They cost a little more and you might have to order something L&M has on the shelf, but I appreciate their great service. Service is important!! The trouble with music stores is that 80-90% of the people milling about inside aren't going to buy something. How you handle this is what makes or breaks how your store is perceived by the customers.
> 
> Shawn


From last May I have spent about $16,000. Every sales guy in the store greets me when i walk in. I am on a first name basis with the accountant (Andrew) from the Burlington store. But I don't think its the money value. I'm there an awful lot and they just know me. I'll probably spend a lot less in L&M as I've been spending a lot on the Internet lately and that trend is likely to continue as I start purchasing stuff that can only be gotten from the Internet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey. I just noticed. Signatures are back.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i agree with shawn...theres places like that here in kingston...i'd rather go to the store i like, and ask them to order something for me, than go give money to a store that don't treat there customers with respect et al


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i agree with shawn...theres places like that here in kingston...i'd rather go to the store i like, and ask them to order something for me, than go give money to a store that don't treat there customers with respect et al


I didn't see anything in the OP that indicated disrespect. She just doesn't smile. Some people don't swing their arms when they walk.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

bluesician said:


> Why not be critical? IMO this is about customer service. I haven't said anything about her personal appearance or have said anything slanderous.


Why not title the tread "Unfriedly Customer Service at..." instead of "Whos' (sic) that Girl..." 

If the thread is about customer service then the employee's gender isn't relevant. Other posters have said that it's a problem with all employees of the store, regardless of their genetalia.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I didn't see anything in the OP that indicated disrespect. She just doesn't smile. Some people don't swing their arms when they walk.


It'll be interesting to hear from others who are regulars at the store. See if the general lack of interest in customers is common there.


Yeah Seinfeld reference: :smile:

[FONT=trebuchet ms, arial, helvetica][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Elaine: Well, You might wanna think about...maybe, eh...moving your arms a little when you walk. 

Sam: My arms? 

Elaine: You know, sort of swing them, so your not lurching around like a caveman. 

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms, arial, helvetica][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sam: I'm a caveman? [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

I called LA Music last year inquiring as to whether they had a particular amp I was looking for. I live 2 hrs away. The girl I talked to could not be bothered to go look. Told me to come in and see then hung up. I won't shop there ever, for that reason alone.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Hey. I just noticed. Signatures are back.


Only music related.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bluesician said:


> I will be taking my business to more friendlier stores. I guess that because I do work in customer support I'm a little more sensitive to customer service than other people.
> 
> I don't want to make this an old fart rant but I see more and more a lack of customer service and courtesy in our daily lives. I kind of miss that.


Absolutly agreed, I took no offence at all AND i'm female! :smile: Likely because I spent lots of years working retail AND i mostly get ignored at most music stores unless they're checking me out!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I regularly visit LA Music and know very well of the way the girl acts. Very unfriendly, does not look the customer in the face when taking your cash or returning the receipt. No hello, no thank you, no goodbye. Actually, I don't find anybody very friendly in there. 

The Guitar shop across the street is # 1 with customer service for me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I regularly visit LA Music and know very well of the way the girl acts. Very unfriendly, does not look the customer in the face when taking your cash or returning the receipt. No hello, no thank you, no goodbye. Actually, I don't find anybody very friendly in there.
> 
> The Guitar shop across the street is # 1 with customer service for me.



This isn't the girl's fault. Its the fault of the owner for placing someone in customer service that clearly has no customer service skills.
But then if the owner is like that maybe he don't care. Maybe the girl is a relative and he don't care. Maybe it doesn't impact his business and feels no need to care.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont understand why it matters. sometimes girls at counters are friendly and smily and call me sweetie n all- other times less so. 
who cares? throw the guitar you want on the counter, pay the girl and leave. no big deal. 
the world is not all sunshine and bubbles and pretty balloons and happy smiling women you know:smile:


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

fraser said:


> i dont understand why it matters. sometimes girls at counters are friendly and smily and call me sweetie n all- other times less so.
> who cares? throw the guitar you want on the counter, pay the girl and leave. no big deal.
> the world is not all sunshine and bubbles and pretty balloons and happy smiling women you know:smile:


LOL well said. Who could argue that? :bow:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I hear lots of complaints about cold receptions in customer service related industries. A lot of times its the customer being a tad arrogant and expecting red carpet treatment in spite of how they initiate.
> Yes it should be the business that goes out of their way to be nice and inviting despite how a customer may act. But the customers attitude can affect how they will be treated.
> If you go in to that store with the attitude that you're going to see if you can crack the girls face with a smile then your experience may end up entirely different. If it doesn't work out, well some people just weren't meant to work in customer service.


:wave: I went to the "not so good" Pet Smart here in town, the one that used to be owned by the other place but isn't anymore. The corporate management has not yet managed to do things like removing the broken and dust covered 20 foot wide water fall.  BUT I went there because there is a girl that that I like to talk to, and when she is trying to talk I give her a smile and she forgets what she was saying, or when I stand directly beside her she does funny little things like forgetting to put the fish back in the display bowls she was cleaning XDD

Sometimes yea, it is the attitude you approach a place with  and then it CAN be fun kkjuw


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I regularly visit LA Music and know very well of the way the girl acts. Very unfriendly, does not look the customer in the face when taking your cash or returning the receipt. No hello, no thank you, no goodbye. Actually, I don't find anybody very friendly in there.
> 
> The Guitar shop across the street is # 1 with customer service for me.


I go there too fairly regularly. She's quite cute, but I would say her service skills are about par with most people I meet working in similar mundane, unchallenging, unrewarding dead end job type capacities. No better or worse.
Sometimes it seems that the more attractive a girl is, the less effort she may feel she needs to put in to be engaging, or may be afraid of giving off flirting signals. Some girls use this to their advantage while others go to lengths to avoid it.

On the whole, service isnt LA Musics strong point.

As to the never cracking a smile comment, I've always felt Canadians on the whole dont smile often enough. Casually smile at someone you pass by on the subway or in the mall and they shoot you a look like you're Paul Bernardo.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> This isn't the girl's fault. *Its the fault of the owner for placing someone in customer service that clearly has no customer service skills.*But then if the owner is like that maybe he don't care. Maybe the girl is a relative and he don't care. Maybe it doesn't impact his business and feels no need to care.


I dont think there'd be any bricks and mortar music stores then. I dont find any of them to be particularly service oriented.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> :wave: I went to the "not so good" Pet Smart here in town, the one that used to be owned by the other place but isn't anymore. The corporate management has not yet managed to do things like removing the broken and dust covered 20 foot wide water fall.  BUT I went there because there is a girl that that I like to talk to, and when she is trying to talk I give her a smile and she forgets what she was saying, or when I stand directly beside her she does funny little things like forgetting to put the fish back in the display bowls she was cleaning XDD
> 
> Sometimes yea, it is the attitude you approach a place with  and then it CAN be fun kkjuw


Thats hilarious. I would love to see that in action!!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

fraser said:


> i dont understand why it matters. sometimes girls at counters are friendly and smily and call me sweetie n all- other times less so.
> who cares? throw the guitar you want on the counter, pay the girl and leave. no big deal.
> the world is not all sunshine and bubbles and pretty balloons and happy smiling women you know:smile:


I hear you, but how helpful or more importantly how eager staff are to help, matters to me. I'm not suggesting that I need smiling girls when I'm popping in to buy strings, but it couldn't hurt.:smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> BUT I went there because there is a girl that that I like to talk to, and when she is trying to talk I give her a smile and she forgets what she was saying, or when I stand directly beside her she does funny little things like forgetting to put the fish back in the display bowls she was cleaning XDD


I'm guessing you look like Brad Pitt ?:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> I go there too fairly regularly. She's quite cute, but I would say her service skills are about par with most people I meet working in similar mundane, unchallenging, unrewarding dead end job type capacities. No better or worse.
> Sometimes it seems that the more attractive a girl is, the less effort she may feel she needs to put in to be engaging, or may be afraid of giving off flirting signals. Some girls use this to their advantage while others go to lengths to avoid it.
> 
> On the whole, service isnt LA Musics strong point.
> ...


Customer service is one of those things that you cannot really teach, IMO. I am terrible at it myself. I generally am not a good person to start up conversations with people I dont know. I am not the life of the party and generally don't give a crap about anybody elses stories. Thats why Marnie works up front at our store. She is naturally friendly, is always smiling and has no problem talking and listening to anyone. Thats the way she is, I could try to be that way but I cannot. My Duaghter is kind of like me, my Son is like Marnie. He happens to work in retail and they love him. My Daughter has tried it and hates it.

Now in terms of women/young girls that seem to "have it" in the looks department I have come across both nice and not so nice. I think a lot of it goes back to personality. They either have a good one or bad one. Employers, IMO should try to hire based on personality and how they interact with teh customers. It's like Hooters, clearly they are trying to hire the hottest young ladies they can find, but what if they have a terrible personality and treat the customers like crap? It has to be a balance.

I remember a hobby shop over in Michigan that I used to go to a lot in my past life in auto. They had a gal in there that was clearly a guy. In terms of looks just picture that goulish family that lived next to the Flintstones. She looked just like the wife but without the green skin. Now let me be clear right now that I dont care one iota what this person does in terms of sexual preference or anything else and please do not turn this into a debate on that. I am just pointing it out becuase it was so clearly obvious and that this person could win any ugly contest hands down, anywhere on earth. But the point is that she was the nicest person that you could ever meet. She was always very helpful to me if I needed to find anything and always had a smile on her face. So this employer was not your Hooters variety. They looked at this person and knew that the attitude was there, the personality was there and that she would never put their shop in a bad light. IMO a smart hire. 

So if there is an issue with this person at LA Music then they need to get someone in there that can at least smile and treat the customers with a little respect. When you come into my store and have your wallet open, you are going to get treated royally. Every time. Anyone that I hire to be up front is going to represent that philosophy or they are gone.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am just pointing it out becuase it was so clearly obvious and that this person could win any ugly contest hands down, anywhere on earth.


Now thats funny!


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Customer service is one of those things that you cannot really teach, IMO. I am terrible at it myself. I generally am not a good person to start up conversations with people I dont know. I am not the life of the party and generally don't give a crap about anybody elses stories. Thats why Marnie works up front at our store. She is naturally friendly, is always smiling and has no problem talking and listening to anyone. Thats the way she is, I could try to be that way but I cannot. My Duaghter is kind of like me, my Son is like Marnie. He happens to work in retail and they love him. My Daughter has tried it and hates it.
> 
> Now in terms of women/young girls that seem to "have it" in the looks department I have come across both nice and not so nice. I think a lot of it goes back to personality. They either have a good one or bad one. Employers, IMO should try to hire based on personality and how they interact with teh customers. It's like Hooters, clearly they are trying to hire the hottest young ladies they can find, but what if they have a terrible personality and treat the customers like crap? It has to be a balance.
> 
> ...


Wierdly and Mrs Gruesome and their son Gobby?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> *Customer service is one of those things that you cannot really teach, IMO. *
> So if there is an issue with this person at LA Music then they need to get someone in there that can at least smile and *treat the customers with a little respect. **When you come into my store and have your wallet open, you are going to get treated royally. Every time*. Anyone that I hire to be up front is going to represent that philosophy or they are gone.


I'm not sure you cant teach it. some people are more naturally extroverted and take to it easier, but I think its a matter of making someone aware of how they appear, as well as some approaches to interacting with customers.

Ever watch yourself on a video doing some mundane thing you normally do, or better yet, your job? Its amazing how many things we do without even knowing it until its pointed out...fidgeting, breaking eye contact, gesturing emphatically with their hands, etc. 

*I suspect she may not even know she comes across as indifferent and alloof, neither of which qualities IMO warrant calling someone out on the internet in such a way that could result in unemployment in a very uneasy time in the economy. *

I dont imagine the sales trainign at LA. (if there is any) is very sophisticated. So probably not a good place to start a career, and probably why IMO, few people in music stores in general are very service oriented (other than some of the highly motivated commissioned sales people). As much as employees owe the customers their best, employers also owe it to their employees to ensure that they're adequately trained and challenged in their jobs.
None of us know this girl or the circumstances for her employment. She may be very good with numbers, or one of the few people that the owner can trust at the cash to not steal.

*But IMO, shes never been rude, or disrespectful. So I have no problem with her. Its about the same level of service I get when I check out at a Wal Mart, which isnt great, but I find about typical wherever I go. Sure it would be nice if she acted a bit more like the staff at Starbucks, but it doesnt affect my customer experience at LA.* Its still one of my top 2 music stores. As to the "treated royally" part, I'd expect that more of the sales person, not the girl that sits on a stool all day ringing thru purchases of strings.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Bug Music!...I can' stand Bug Music! 
_She say ya..ya..ya.._


Googlin' around, I found this


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

bluesician said:


> Why not be critical? IMO this is about customer service. I haven't said anything about her personal appearance or have said anything slanderous.
> I walked in the (new) store for the first time yesterday. She's sitting there at the cash doing something. Not a `hello' or `welcome to LA Music, can I help you' from her. I figure out which room I want to go to. I ended up buying about $30 worth of stuff. Not a single `thanks' or `come back again from her', just a stone face.
> She gave me the impression that she was doing ME a favour by cashing me out.


I went to Steve's in Montréal a couple of weeks ago,and they looks at you like they doing you a favor to let you get inside the store....It's very bad and not very fun....they are big and they knows it!I don't think i'll go there again...BTW it's not the first time that i experiment this attitude there....
In these days of financial crisis,i think that we do a favor to these kind of stores to continue to shop there......I'm very sorry if i was a little bit heavy,but i really don't like this attitude....i feel better now!!!LOLOLOL!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

corailz said:


> I went to Steve's in Montréal a couple of weeks ago,and they looks at you like they doing you a favor to let you get inside the store....It's very bad and not very fun....they are big and they knows it!I don't think i'll go there again...BTW it's not the first time that i experiment this attitude there....
> In these days of financial crisis,i think that we do a favor to these kind of stores to continue to shop there......I'm very sorry if i was a little bit heavy,but i really don't like this attitude....i feel better now!!!LOLOLOL!


Yeah but you know what guys? I went shopping yesterday and it's not somthing I do alot. let me tell you something, this kind of attitude is rampant, Everywhere! You used to get greeted when you entered a store, you used to have someone check to see if you needed help or another size in something, now you can just about die in a change room and no-one would notice. Makes my blood boil! Sign of the times I'm afraid.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

corailz said:


> I went to Steve's in Montréal a couple of weeks ago,and they looks at you like they doing you a favor to let you get inside the store....It's very bad and not very fun....they are big and they knows it!I don't think i'll go there again...BTW it's not the first time that i experiment this attitude there....
> In these days of financial crisis,i think that we do a favor to these kind of stores to continue to shop there......I'm very sorry if i was a little bit heavy,but i really don't like this attitude....i feel better now!!!LOLOLOL!


Same here... I go there when I HAVE to. Don't show up at Steve's expecting assistance. You walk in, take what you want and pay. If you want advice, go elsewhere. And that sucks, as I would like a store that big to have motivated people who want to sell. I hate having to ask a clerk when they are just there sitting not doing anything, and you feel like you're disturbing them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah but you know what guys? I went shopping yesterday and it's not somthing I do alot. let me tell you something, this kind of attitude is rampant, Everywhere! You used to get greeted when you entered a store, you used to have someone check to see if you needed help or another size in something, now you can just about die in a change room and no-one would notice. Makes my blood boil! Sign of the times I'm afraid.



I do shop quite a bit. I don't see this as a rampant thing my self. Mostly I have good experiences with helpful sales people. Experiences like what originally started this thread are the exception in my experiences. I do see quite a bit of disrespect and unrealistic demands from customers. I've talked to some retailers and I've heard experiences of unreasonable expectations from customers. I can see this as getting under the skin of those in customer service. Customer service can be a trying job at times but they have to be careful they don't take out their frustrations on every customer just because of a few bad ones.
Then there are some,like the one in the OP that probably shouldn't be in customer service.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SUBnet192 said:


> Same here... I go there when I HAVE to. Don't show up at Steve's expecting assistance. You walk in, take what you want and pay. If you want advice, go elsewhere. And that sucks, as I would like a store that big to have motivated people who want to sell. I hate having to ask a clerk when they are just there sitting not doing anything, and you feel like you're disturbing them.


I shop mainly at Long&Mcquade, mostly because of the great return policies. They stand behind their stuff and have gone above and beyond to see that I am satisfied. They've done things for me that would have been deemed unreasonable by other music stores. But when it comes to getting help as far as product knowledge, forget it. I already know basically what I want before I even go in the store. I do my own research and find out what it is I need or want. As an experienced musician who has been playing for over 30 years I wouldn't put much stock in a sales guys opinion any way. That doesn't mean all of them as there are some (very few) who do know.
If you're a beginner starting out I think all of their sales guys are more than adequate (only going by Burlington and Cambridge the 2 L&M stores I'm familiar with) to help out beginners.
Really the only help I need is to cash me out when I get to the counter.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

> They stand behind their stuff and have gone above and beyond to see that I am satisfied. They've done things for me that would have been deemed unreasonable by other music stores.


Yep, my [email protected] is the same. I've been trying out stuff, browsing, and generally making a nuisance of myself there since 1992. Great staff who treat ya like family. Played in a band with one of the staff there for quite a while, and remain friends to this day. Hmmm... I got a summary in the mail a while back of my dealings with them over the last year. I was shocked to see that the value of gear I'd borrowed/tried, some purchased, and some returned was in excess of $14,000. Didnt realize how LONG this quest for tone would go on. Sure is fun though! So a plug for the Calgary [email protected]!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

droptop88 said:


> I got a summary in the mail a while back of my dealings with them over the last year. I was shocked to see that the value of gear I'd borrowed/tried, some purchased, and some returned was in excess of $14,000. Didnt realize how LONG this quest for tone would go on. Sure is fun though! So a plug for the Calgary [email protected]!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Peter


Approximately $16,000 is the number of what I've spent there since last May, let alone what I've borrowed. I could average that I buy about 70% of what I borrow to estimate what I've borrowed. Which I guess is why they have no problem letting me walk out the door with Custom shop guitars on loan. I don't expect my expenditures to be near as much for the next year as well I wont be borrowing as much to try. I guess I've got to slow down sometime.
Its been many years since I've been in the Calgary or Edmonton stores (back in the mid 80's) but I remember them being very good experiences. I had the store in Edmonton do some guitar work for me while playing the Cook county Saloon and I bought a strat in Calgary while passing through.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

I find in the last few years there's not as much comes into the store that really turns my head. The last cool thing that came in there (to me) was a used pre VOS Historic LP. I tried it, but can't seem to bond with LP's for some reason. I love how they look and sound - if someone else is playing them. I love the scale length and don't mind how they hang when standing. Just can't seem to get what I need from them. Guess I should start a "Why can't I bond with a Les Paul" thead though.

cheers,

Peter


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

droptop88 said:


> I find in the last few years there's not as much comes into the store that really turns my head. The last cool thing that came in there (to me) was a used pre VOS Historic LP. I tried it, but can't seem to bond with LP's for some reason. I love how they look and sound - if someone else is playing them. I love the scale length and don't mind how they hang when standing. Just can't seem to get what I need from them. Guess I should start a "Why can't I bond with a Les Paul" thead though.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Peter


Store just isn't the same since Larry left, IMO. I used to live in L&M, now I don't even go there to browse.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Store just isn't the same since Larry left, IMO. I used to live in L&M, now I don't even go there to browse.


I lived in Calgary in '95/96 and really liked the L&M on 11th Ave. They had some really nice stuff there. Very helpful, patient and knowledgable staff. I guess bigger isn't necessarily better. That was actually one of my favorite parts of the city. Is the King Eddy still there? That place was like a piece of Chicago had been moved to the prairies of Canada.

Shawn


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Personally I would rather deal with someone with a totally neutral attitude than with someone that's going to approach me with a fake smile and a generic greeting when I enter the store. I used to work retail for a while and this is exactly what was expected of us and I hated it. I would rather if someone working in customer service didn't smile at me if they didn't feel like it. That way at least I know they are genuine. I find myself irritated by overly "polite" (if you want to call it that) salespeople much more frequently than crabby ones. Granted if the girl does not even make eye contact and does not want to help a customer this is a problem. However I hate it when CS people smile at me and ask me how I am when I enter a store. There is no good reason why anyone should smile upon seeing me for the first time unless I look like Brad Pitt (which I don't).


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> I lived in Calgary in '95/96 and really liked the L&M on 11th Ave. They had some really nice stuff there. Very helpful, patient and knowledgable staff. I guess bigger isn't necessarily better. That was actually one of my favorite parts of the city. Is the King Eddy still there? That place was like a piece of Chicago had been moved to the prairies of Canada.
> 
> Shawn


L&M moved to a new location a while ago. As much as a gear freak as I am I almost never go into music stores. Everything I buy & sell lately seems to be on the web. 

The King Eddy is closed now, has been for 3-4 years (building condemned by the city, for good reason). I saw many great shows there in the 90's. It has been purchased by the Cantos Music Foundation and is being renovated as we speak. Cantos is a great organization that deserves recognition and support for what they do. They even have the "Rolling Truck Stones thing" here in Calgary, along with dozens (hundreds?) of keyboards and instruments used by McCartney, Lennon, Elton John, etc, etc. They have an example of almost every keybaord instrument that has ever been made. Their synthesizer collection is astounding.










http://www.cantos.ca/

Pete


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> L&M moved to a new location a while ago. As much as a gear freak as I am I almost never go into music stores. Everything I buy & sell lately seems to be on the web.
> 
> The King Eddy is closed now, has been for 3-4 years (building condemned by the city, for good reason). I saw many great shows there in the 90's. It has been purchased by the Cantos Music Foundation and is being renovated as we speak. Cantos is a great organization that deserves recognition and support for what they do. They even have the "Rolling Truck Stones thing" here in Calgary, along with dozens (hundreds?) of keyboards and instruments used by McCartney, Lennon, Elton John, etc, etc. They have an example of almost every keybaord instrument that has ever been made. Their synthesizer collection is astounding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Sneaky. Man. the King Eddy was a really cool place. Well, hopefully it has as good a run in it's next life. I hear you about the music stores. The nice thing about the old L&M was all the great vintage gear. Man, I would walk into that place and just drool.

Cheers Shawn :wave:


----------

